
Show HN: Yet Another Hacker News Client Made with React Native and Redux - abhishek99
https://github.com/abhishekbhardwaj/Yet-Another-Hacker-News-Client
======
darekdk
Nice work and write-up.

~~~
abhishek99
Thank you!

~~~
harisamin
Shameless plug, I built a native Mac client for HN a while ago :)
[http://mackernews.com](http://mackernews.com)

~~~
abhishek99
Looks cool. Is it open source? You doing all of the auth work manually?

